# radio pioner



## Æ× (Ago 31, 2007)

Hola a todos los de este foro... Tengo un problema con un radio pioner DEH-1450B, no lee CDs y sale en el display err10... Nose si me podrían ayudar con este error y como arreglarlo o que podría hacer.....? Gracias por su ayuda...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 31, 2007)

Limpia la lente.
Con cuidado y con un palito de limpiar orejas LIGERAMENTE HUMEDECIDO (sobretodo, solo humedo).

Ya que estas con el trasto abierto, si te fijas hay un papelito pegado en una plaquita de circuito impreso donde van los cable de union del cabezal a la placa madre.

Apuntate todos los numeros por si tienes que cambiar el laser.

Los laser se agotan con facilidad y dan ese problema, con suerte solo estara sucio, no una vez limiado sigue fallando deberas cambiarlo.

Si es un KSS-210 ks212 o similar es barato y vale la pena.


Laser nuevo:
Ya viene ajustado de fabrica, colocarlo y funcionar, mucho cuidado con la cinta, introducirla recta y paralela.

Debe desoldarse un punto/puente de soldadura que es la proteccion del laser contra cargas electrostaticas.


----------



## Juan Romero (Ago 31, 2007)

Hola amigo, el radio que tu tienes es uno para automovil, por lo tanto me parece que la unidad optica que lleva  este; no es un kss210 o el otro porque esas unidades son de equipos estereofonicos. mas bien ahi lleve una unidad un poquito diferente. Pero de que el problema sea el lente eso si es posible y aqui te doy una secuencia para que descartes esa falla:
1)Con el equipo desarmado simula la insercion de un cd presionando los sensores o forzando el servomecanismo.
2)Verifica si el haz del laser esta saliendo
3)Verifica si el lente realiza el caracteristico enfoque (sube y baja)
4) Si eso esta bien, introduce ahora un cd y verica si el motor jira en sentido horario, esto lo hace cundo el lente detecto el sector TOC.
5)Si no realiza esto posiblemente el lente este mal...

Si deseas el manual de servicio de tu equipo te lo puedo enviar a tu e-mail, es demasiado pesado como para colgarlo aqui. Deja tu e-mail para enviartelo xq no se como hacerlo aqui.


----------



## zopilote (Sep 1, 2007)

si quieres saber  que hacer, bajate parte1 del manual de servicio, completalo con la parte2 y con la parte3.
Suerte.


-------------
  zopilote


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 1, 2007)

NUNCA MIRES EL LASER DIRECTAMENTE, si funciona bien mirandolo a oscuras veras un pequeño punto rojo en la optica.


----------



## bramu (Sep 17, 2007)

Estimado, a mi me paso un par de veces con mi estereo  Kenwood, solo que al introducir un cd me indicaba en el display TOC ERROR y lo que hice fue desarmar al aparato, llegar al laser y soplarlos con aire comprimido que compre por $15 y le pase un hisopo al lente. Santo remedio. Espero lo arregles. JAvier


----------

